# Electric bike



## Zippy (19 Apr 2010)

I listed a battery assisted cycle in Classifieds a short while ago but no interest. I guess we are all proper cyclists here and don't need a battery assisted bike thank you.

However, my sisters and I are sole heirs of our lately departed dad's nearly new, and still under waranty, Kalkoff assisted cycle.

Any ideas how we might get a good price on this trusty not rusty steed?


----------



## trickletreat (19 Apr 2010)

It may be worth posting this for sale on pedelecs forum, where there is a bigger audience and supporters of the brand. Also the electric bike rally...the tour de Presteigne is on the weekend of 8th of May so it may generate some interest.

I have put a link to your add on pedelecs classified, if that helps. It would be good to state a price.
Nigel


----------



## Campfire (19 Apr 2010)

Have you ever looked at the AtoB website? They deal with a lot of electric bikes. Also CTC Forum. The Kalkhof bike is one of the better ones. My friend has one, even though she's a very strong cyclist & loves the miles etc, she works in a hilly area & has to cover a few places within a time space so she just uses hers for work. She really has found it makes a difference to her working day.


----------



## gpx001 (19 Apr 2010)

Try putting it on the Pedelecs Forum - www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum

A lively board for e-bikers


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Apr 2010)

I noticed there were two threads, both with replies in, so I merged them. As you were...


----------



## hackbike 666 (19 Apr 2010)

Kalkhoff....I hired one of these bikes @ Karon Beach Thailand as there was nothing else and it was very good....Is it the chain driven one?(pedal assist)

I notice bikes here are wheel driven.

P.S Im the only one who can spell it as well.

Seriously my second bike in the 70's was a Kalkhoff after my first bike (A Dawes) got nicked.I remember crying my eyes out.


----------

